# Do you wanna join????



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Edited - I am letting it go!

Taking a valuable point given by a smart person: life is too short to feel bad for too long, especially when it is out of your control. 
Just gotta beat the bad/sad feeling that I get to shut it up when it comes to things that I cannot control! One thing that I gotta always remind myself is that I can NEVER please every single creature (I wish I can but it is impossible). 

In SM for example, many dear people here, but so little time (+ other stuff) in the real busy life is available.

I am stopping this camel thing - unless someone wanted one, feel free to PM.

For the ones who I already (helped the malts to send) I am happy that I did. Snowy and Crystal are happy too <3 also wish that it was us traveling with them.

The malts and mommy still love you even if camel is too tired to travel. 

hugs
Kat

ps. Sorry if I made anyone feel bad whether CC or anything else.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Kat, you are awesome.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I agree with Suzan. You are so kind hearted :innocent: and thoughtful of everyone.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Kat, I agree with Suzan and Pat. You are so sweet and have great intentions. I'm interested in hearing about teh children who need your help, but I guess the time will come when you share that story - I would love to help out too if possible. I always thought it was really sweet of you to help Snowy and Crystal send out camels to their buddies as it can be tough for them to write out the addresses given that they can't get a good grip on the pens - maybe it's time to teach them to type  LOL, jk, again, you are one of the sweetest people I've met through Aolani and although I don't really think you needed to explain your actions, I'm thankful that you took the time out to do so for others


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Kat you have a heart of gold! Those little camels can't help but make a person smile! You have brought smiles to so many households when you sent them out. And I think that's why everyone wanted one. But in all honesty, you really put yourself out with the cost and time of mailing those camels. I've been slowly mailing out my mini Benny's (ps...I'm still waiting to send yours) and it can get costly! So don't feel bad about not being able to continue to send the camels and making others feel left out. We all know that was never your intention. I think the camels just got bigger than you ever thought they would! 

Before we got our camels we enjoyed looking at all the pics of malts with their camels. I never expected to get them. I hope all those that don't have camels will just be able to look at camel threads and SMILE!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Kat, you are so sweet!

Milo adores his camel - a year later and it is still one of his favourite toys!

Like Tammy said, the camels have brought a smile to so many people! 

I think the time and money you were spending on the camels was very generous - but it had to stop somewhere.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter considers himself to be part of the camel club because he knows the story behind the camels and all the love he has witnessed them bring to his dear SM friends. Hunter was sent a camel, but his camel felt it was more needed elsewhere (where that is - we will never know).

Jealousy and the need to belong seems to be so engrained in our DNA but it is our job to recognize it and take care not to hurt other's feeling when dealing with our feelings of jealousy or being "left out". I am sorry that once again you feel as though what joy in sending out camels you felt has been replaced by fear or concern that you are hurting others or making them feel excluded.

Kat, you are a truly kind person and I am honored to know you here on SM!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - I so agree with what everyone else posted. I know that the sending of camels was a loving gesture from your heart, Snowy's and Crystal's. I can see what you mean about people feeling left out of a club, but if they really knew you like I do, they'd know that was never your intention. I hope that this hasn't dampened your joy of seeing the camels find their homes (our camel is still one of Tyler's favorite toys, albeit with a broken neck :w00t: at the hands, or teeth, of Mr. Tyler) and I hope that those who may have complained can understand that. I know you often sent the camels to those of us facing a challenge at certain times or special circumstances or even just to cheer us up and show you care. I could never understand how you could pay for them and shipping which is very costly from your country. I think having people pay for them is a wonderful idea. 
You are a remarkable young woman and I'm proud to call you my friend. :smootch:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

"Before we got our camels we enjoyed looking at all the pics of malts with their camels. I never expected to get them. I hope all those that don't have camels will just be able to look at camel threads and SMILE! "


Good post!




__________________


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm sorry that I'm way out of the loop with this but what are camels? Is it a stuffed toy camel?

With just reading what is here I think that you have an amazing big heart to do what you have been doing. I'm sure that when other members received a camel from you during times of stress you brought some light to their day.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

What astounds me is that anyone human over the age of five, should know better than to act in such a manner. My goodness, my goodness.

We’re not being selected for a position on the debate team, or tennis team in our freshmen year in high school, We're ADULTS. - It’s a personal issue between two people - that’s endearing. 

When I give, or see another person receiving, it gives me more pleasure than any object could ever come close, to achieving.

A smile is truly worth it’s weight in gold. How sad that Kat had to take the time to explain this. 

Allie


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh Kat I am sorry to you and anyone if I hurt anyone's feeling by posting a thread of the T's getting camels. I suppose I should have asked before I posted about you sending me a gift. I honestly just wanted to share the happiness the malts and I had over getting a present.

It is very sweet of you to give of your time and money and give camels to SM members. I for one would be more than happy to pay for my camels and shipping. If you won't accept it, then please let me donate that money for someone who hasn't yet received one.

God bless you sweetie.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

May I add - I thought that the "camel club" was a club that the fluffs joined AFTER they were spayed or neutered!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Kat, I only can agree to the other posts on this!

You're a very thoughtful and generous person and made everybody smile and happy about getting a camel! 

We all can imagine how much work and high costs this must have caused for you! 
I'm sure everybody will understand this!

Kat, as I already said, you're such a nice and lovely person, I'm happy to know you and your sweet malts here on SM! 

Hugs,
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I would love to see the video behind the camel club. What is a camel...stuffed animal? Help me to understand this wonderful women with such a big heart!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh kat , ur simply loving. when i first came here i think i questioned the camels . i thought it was the cutest thing .. i have never ever felt bad about not receiving a camel but looked at the posts and smiled , i agree with allie we are adults here. 

i think what u have been doing is beyond generous , and for u to take the time to explain it well that just proves it.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh little Kat, you dear sweet girl. Your post has brought tears to my eyes. I never would have guessed that your sweet generous gifts would cause you any kind of trouble. It is a sad thing indeed that you would have to write an appology for being so thoughful to your friends. Please know that anyone who knows our Kat like I do knows that you would only have the kindest intentions for anything you do.

Relax your mind and have lovely dreams, all is well with your friends.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

As the some others said "We are adults here." We should be happy when others on SM receive gifts from others. When I posted the question on what the Camel Club was about I did it because I was curious. I thought it was a wonderful and fun gesture to do. I do understand how costly it could be on you. I'm sure the ones that received them are truley honored to recieve a gift from such an extraordinary person.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kat, I am just now seeing this~~I know you as the sweetest, dearest young woman, truly full of love!!! I have often thought to myself if only our countries of the world could feel the love that Kat has for her fellow human beings, what a world this would be!!! I am deeply sorry that the most giving, wonderful gifts that came from your heart made you feel sad about this. Do you know how much you are loved and respected by the ladies of this forum?? I have always told you how beautiful your spirit is, long before the camels started arriving. You have to feel our love for you.....we know how wonderful you are sweet Kat~~~Hugs and love to you my friend!!!!:heart:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh Kat....I think you are one generous, kind person. I am always happy to see a malt with their new camel...it brings a smile to my face. I for one, honestly never felt left out. You are the best!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

We love you Kat, & know the kindness & generosity of your heart. Boo & Hannahs camels are & always will be a valued treasure in our home.Not because of a "club" but because they're a reminder of you & Snowy & Crystal & the wonderful love & friendship you've so kindly bestowed to us. Please don't feel bad, you've given so much love to us all here & that's a true treasure of a lifetime.:grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with everything that's been posted here and hope you feel the outpouring of love for you. Kat, I love the person you are and hope you never change. When you think about your camels all over the world I want that to always bring a big smile to your face. You've really spread around a lot of happiness. 
Long before the girls got their camels I enjoyed seeing the pictures of your cute camels in their new homes. I didn't expect to get one and didn't feel at all left out. I was thrilled when they arrived and the girls love them but even if we hadn't received them I would still have loved seeing them reach their homes. I can't imagine anyone being jealous or feeling left out because they didn't receive one. I think saying they're in the camel club was just cute and was never meant to offend anyone.
Kat, please don't feel bad about being such a loving and generous person. We love you for it!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Dear , sweet Kat, though we didn't get a camel it never crossed my mind to think "why?".... it seemed to me to be totally impossible for you to send to every single member here. I always figured you had a 'reason" for sending to those you did. I always enjoyed seeing those who did receive and always thought what a sweet thing for you to do. 

Maybe I'm just too 'old' to feel 'slighted' about something like this ( Age DOES have it's benefits!... one tends to not get their feathers ruffled too easily... takes up too much energy! LOL ) 
One would not have to 'know' you very long here, to know that you would NEVER , EVER do anything to hurt someone feelings.It just isn't 'in-you'! 
Hope you don't let this stress you. 

I also know we ALL ( myself included) could learn some powerful life lessons from you,Hon. Were more people like you.. the world would be a better place!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

maidto2maltese said:


> ahhh dear , sweet kat, though we didn't get a camel it never crossed my mind to think "why?".... It seemed to me to be totally impossible for you to send to every single member here. I always figured you had a 'reason" for sending to those you did. I always enjoyed seeing those who did receive and always thought what a sweet thing for you to do.
> 
> Maybe i'm just too 'old' to feel 'slighted' about something like this ( age does have it's benefits!... One tends to not get their feathers ruffled too easily... Takes up too much energy! Lol )
> one would not have to 'know' you very long here, to know that you would never , ever do anything to hurt someone feelings.it just isn't 'in-you'!
> ...


great post!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Kat, sending those cute little camels is something that you do from your heart, to which ever little fluff you feel inspired to send. what a beautiful, generous thing. :wub: 
i always love seeing the camel posts, it is great to see the fluffy baby get one and it makes me smile every time.:wub:

i feel bad that maybe people have questioned it. and you felt a need to explain your gift sending, something you should never ever have to do.
it is your right to gift whenever and to whomever you feel like, no one should ever question or judge that. hugs.:grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Kat, you are such a loving person. You are very generous in everything that you do. Just know that I always look forward to reading about your adventures with your fluffs.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, have you ever heard the phrase, "no good deed goes unpunished?" Sounds like that is what is happening to you now. You're such a dear and sensitive, insightful young lady to acknowledge this as tactfully as you did. Personally, I think those people should be ashamed of themselves.

Don't for one second question your intentions! Not knowing you personally (in person), the impression I've always had of you is one mature and caring young woman. I remember the strays you've brought in and loved until they could find a home (wasn't Rose the most recent one?). No one should or could ever question that everything you do, you do with no expectations (which is more than I could say for those who gave you grief) and you do simply for the joy of giving. I'm the same way - I actually LOVE to see the smiles on people's faces when I give a gift.

Keep your head up, and your heart as pure as it is. I, too, hope that when you are ready, you tell us about the children in need that you are helping.

xoxoxo
Linda and Bonnie

PS - maybe I should change my sig???


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Kat- you are awesome, loving and have a true heart. You shouldn't have to feel bad about anything. Or even explain things.

IMO, jealously is bad taste (I don't think it's ingrained into our DNA..that is actually excusing such behavior which is just inexcusable to me). Not to be blunt, but whoever is jealous over the age of 7 years old, just needs to big up and grow up. I don't think anyone who feels that way even needs an explanation. jmo.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Kat, don't worry about sending out or not sending out camels. We know you do it out of love! That little guy totally made my day today! And Micky's too.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

iheartbisou said:


> Kat- you are awesome, loving and have a true heart. You shouldn't have to feel bad about anything. Or even explain things.
> 
> IMO, jealously is bad taste (I don't think it's ingrained into our DNA..that is actually excusing such behavior which is just inexcusable to me). Not to be blunt, but whoever is jealous over the age of 7 years old, just needs to big up and grow up. I don't think anyone who feels that way even needs an explanation. jmo.


 
AMEN!!! Thank you Andrea.......:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Kat, You are just simply AWESOME! I have met a lot of people on line over the years. But honestly, none hold a candle to you in your thoughtfullness, kindness and sweetness!!!

YOU ROCK!!

Now my only wish would be to meet you and your sweet babies in person!! 

xoxoxoxo


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's a pic I have on my desk at home. Sorry, the pic is so big. But, I wanted you to see the cute babies in the photo within the photo. I have to tell you, for me personally, when I look at this pic daily. It doesn't translate to a "club" for me. It symbolizes true friendship, love, and devotion. 

Honestly, when I saw others getting their camels, I didn't think anything of it. Kat and another SM member have been true friends to me and have "been there" when I was going through some very difficult times on another dog board and the victim of cyber bullying...phone calls in the middle of the night threatening to burn down our house, if I didn't leave another dog board. No, I did not give out my phone number. The bully was making the calls from her place of employment. It was her dream job. I found out at a later date....that she was fired from her job after the phone company contacted her employer. I have never discussed this openly til now. Kat and another SM member were there for me to pick up the pieces. Kat knew I was in a living "****" and her surprise package (along with her friendship) made me feel so safe, happy, and loved.....after everything I had been through. So, I don't think of it as a "club"....for me, it symbolizes a deep and loving friendship....someone that was there for me to lift me up when I was very depressed, frightened, and felt alone.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my dear Kat, bless your heart. Oh sweetheart, you are just a treasure. I am not sure what happened, but whatever you do, bless you, you always do from the heart.
Never let anything, take away that beautiful light you have in you. 

All I can say, is I love you, we love you. You are one special person, always and forever.

Love you very much,
Christine, Mia, Leo and the world


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know Kat very well, but from what I do know of her she is a very nice person. I absolutely enjoy reading her posts and looking at her adorable pictures :wub:. And, I absolutely agree that she has a right to send gifts to whoever she chooses and I *know* that she definitely did not mean to hurt anyone's feelings by doing so..... however, someone's feelings were hurt. I know from recent experience that it hurts to feel left out... even as an adult and that when you are going through a tough patch it can hurt even more or make things seem more important than they are. 
I hope that the person (or people) who felt hurt and left out feel better soon and I hope that Kat doesn't feel sad, either. :grouphug:

Debbie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

We love you, Kat!! And we love our Camels ~ :wub:

Please let me know about your children's cause. I would like to donate.

You're the best!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*HI*

Kat:

I just joined this group and I read your sweet post. The camels are so cute and I am sure that those babies that did recieve them enjoyed them a LOT :aktion033:

Economy is bad all around and the cost of the camel plus postage gets expensive. :blush:

With holidays around the corner we all have to STRETCH our bugets a bit farther. 

Many times I have sensed some rejections from some members, But for the most part, they are loving and kind people here that do understand and do not pass judgement.

God bless,:innocent::innocent::innocent::innocent:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Johita said:


> I'm interested in hearing about teh children who need your help





Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I, too, hope that when you are ready, you tell us about the children in need that you are helping.





3Maltmom said:


> Please let me know about your children's cause. I would like to donate.


a bunch of BEAUTIFUL children. I didn't meet them yet, but I love them already :wub: I've seen pictures of *some* of them though:wub: they all have different personal stories. They are originally from everywhere around the world (typical about the place where I live), but all have the same thing that they are going through with: a battle to fight a a life threatening medical condition in order to stay alive. 

An organization was created to cheer these children up and make their wishes come true - whatever the wish that innocent child has, the organization will make it happen. This is their website

I recently submitted my application to volunteer. My contribution will be donations and visiting these children to spend the time with them:wub: CAN'T WAIT to draw tones of smiles on their faces :wub:

Once I get the acceptance to my application, I will let you know - sweet Deb, you sure can donate if you wish to :smootch:

Let's then see if I will be allowed to bring the malts to them. If not to all children, at least to some, during some of my visits - just for the children to see them from afar or pet them, if possible, while I have the malts on my own lap. Snowy & Crystal have a magic that no doctor or medication can be as excellent as they are at cheering a person up. 

Oh I am sure excited for this whole new mission :chili: 
I've always wanted to do something similar, but only recently started to be a little capable of doing so. Once I become more capable, I would love to do more to many others, especially animals and more children! 



missiek said:


> Oh Kat I am sorry to you and anyone if I hurt anyone's feeling by posting a thread of the T's getting camels. I suppose I should have asked before I posted about you sending me a gift. I honestly just wanted to share the happiness the malts and I had over getting a present.
> 
> It is very sweet of you to give of your time and money and give camels to SM members. I for one would be more than happy to pay for my camels and shipping. If you won't accept it, then please let me donate that money for someone who hasn't yet received one.
> 
> God bless you sweetie.


no worries, Kelly...hope you got my response to your PM :grouphug:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> PS - maybe I should change my sig???


My answer would be sweet Linda is free to do whatever she wants to with the siggie :hugging:

I don't mind it being there:wub: always love your siggies, whether it was this of Bonnie giving a maltese back ride to camel :wubr any other sweetie Bonnie picture you decide to put on :wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

That's awesome, Kat!!!! My Mom has been helping Smile Train (fixing the cleft palates of children who can't afford it) for years and it brings her so much joy. I know you will draw tons of smiles on their faces - and Bless You for doing that!!! xoxox


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> a bunch of BEAUTIFUL children. I didn't meet them yet, but I love them already :wub: I've seen pictures of *some* of them though:wub: they all have different personal stories. They are originally from everywhere around the world (typical about the place where I live), but all have the same thing that they are going through with: a battle to fight a a life threatening medical condition in order to stay alive.
> 
> An organization was created to cheer these children up and make their wishes come true - whatever the wish that innocent child has, the organization will make it happen. This is their website
> 
> ...


This is a wonderful thing that you are doing Kat and I commend you for it. Nothing breaks my heart more than seeing children and animals suffer - it's not fair as they can't take care of/defend themselves. The foundation can be found all over the world which makes it easier for everyone to help. I enjoy volunteering too and have done so at some local foundations, but what you're doing is wonderful and I hope that you can take Snowy and Crystal with you. Do they have to become certified for that type of work in Dubai as well? I'm sure they can pass with flying colors


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ah, the Make a Wish Foundation is indeed a great place to give. I think they are all over the world now. I know they're in the U.S. There is nothing better than helping a child in need.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Kat, Thank you for all you have done and continue to do. Although all of us that have received your wonderful gifts really appreciate them, I would much rather have you spend your time and money for children in need. I have opted not to participate in the Secret Santa this year so I can contribute more to Maltese rescue. Although I love all of the malts here, they all have wonderful homes and people to love them. So many do not. There is no way you can keep up with all of us here, and I for one love that you are spending your time and money in such a worthwhile way. We love you for who you are.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Kat, I'm just seeing this post now. I hope I didn't cause any problems with my post of thanks for the wonderful surprise for Bogie. I always got such a kick out of the camel pictures and posts and couldn't believe how sweet it was of you to share your love with people all over the world. I've had a really tough year and my Bogie and the friends here on SM have really lightened my heart. You are a really sweet and kind soul and I'm glad to "know" you and experience your virtual friendship through the internet.

I would be happy to support your adventures with the Make a Wish foundation. It doesn't matter how or where one helps, just that we DO help those who need it most. Good for you to find such a meaningful way to help children!

My daughter lost a friend last year to lukemia. It hit her and the whole elementary school hard because her friend never was able to attend second grade. She passed away shortly after school started after summer break. Before she passed, she was able to participate with the trainers at Sea World through a video conference. She was supposed to go to Florida, but her health declined too quickly. This experience really made her happy and was possible through the Make a Wish foundation.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

kat , what you are doing is so beautiful and selfless , i have donated to the make a wish foundation to children w cancer , it hit me so hard when my mom was battling that disease what small children suffer thru , as always u have proven what a beautiful human being you are , and i only wish there were more ppl like u.


----------

